# Stuff i'd like to share with developers/programmers



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 7, 2011)

considering how we as developers/programmers/enthusiasts feel when we were stuck at a program for frustratingly long time and one day, out of the blue, a pretty simple topic or web-site resolves that issue, as if it was nothing. the happiness i feel cannot be expressed.

some links that are informative or provide solution to pretty complex problems r shared here

others r more than welcome to share yours

1> How to Write a Spelling Corrector
2> User Experience for Developers | UX Magazine
3> What is a functional programming language?
4> Category:OWASP Top Ten Project - OWASP

------------------------------------
batch1
------------------------------------
batch2
------------------------------------
batch3
------------------------------------
batch4
------------------------------------
batch5
------------------------------------
*www.codeproject.com/KB/DLL/File_List_Downloader.aspx
*gent.ilcore.com/2011/05/how-web-page-loads.html


----------



## nims11 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanx arpan for such useful links


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 16, 2011)

thx for this!!!
good work!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for links!


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 19, 2011)

some more links

*webservicex.net/SendSMS.asmx
A Gentle Introduction to Machine Fundamentals
Neural Network for Recognition of Handwritten Digits in C# - CodeProject
Jeremiah Grossman: Top Ten Web Hacking Techniques of 2010 (Official)


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 22, 2011)

GarlicSim blog - The miserable programmer paradox
4-Bit Computer - WFFwiki
Projects - WFFwiki


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lava Flow
10 ways to show you're a programming rockstar
Scale-out computing on DevLabs - Somasegar's WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs
Javascript in Ten Minutes (Javascript)
Development Chaos Theory  Blog Archive  How (not) to write Factorial in Java.
Web Development 101 using WebMatrix

Minesweeper, Behind the scenes


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks. Subbed.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Intercepting calls to COM interfaces - CodeProject
A Simulator for Knuth's MIX Computer - CodeProject
Task Parallel Library : 1 of n - CodeProject

----------------------

Using Unmanaged code and assembler in C# - CodeProject
Writing Unsafe code using C# - CodeProject


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 3, 2011)

great efforts arpan...
if you find it appropriate, it would be better if you provide all the links in the first post itself.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2011)

This thread should be stickied so everyone can post their links.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 3, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> great efforts arpan...
> if you find it appropriate, it would be better if you provide all the links in the first post itself.



thnx. will do that. didnt realize it

will be editing and adding permalink of the posts else edits will not show up.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2011)

^ good work


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ good work



thnx

it would be great if thread is sticky.  mods... ur options ??


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 6, 2011)

On coding standards - Nefarious Designs
DbExpressions - A step towards independency - CodeProject


----------

